# SH-Script



## webfreak (13. April 2004)

Ich möchte eine Eingabe in einem SH-Script untersuchen, ob das letzte Zeichen ein Slash ist. Das ganze soll über ein if..else konstrukt verarbeitet werden. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich das genau mach? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Habenix (13. April 2004)

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "Bitte Zeichen eingeben:"
read Z
if [ "$Z" == "/" ]
then echo "Bingo!"
else
   echo "Zeichen nicht erkannt $Z"
fi
```



Habenix


----------



## derGugi (13. April 2004)

Strichpunkt fehlt!


```
if [ "$Z" == "/" ]; 
then
```

Ob vor dem else noch einer kommt, weiss ich nicht, ich mach jedenfalls immer einen.

Greetz
gugi


----------



## Habenix (13. April 2004)

Der Strichpunkt ist nicht zwingend erforderlich



Habenix


----------



## webfreak (13. April 2004)

Geht das auch wenn der eingabestring vorher andere zeichen enthält?
z.n. test/


Bei mir geht das net.
Wie kann ich dass erreichen?
webfreak


----------



## Habenix (14. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von webfreak _
> *Geht das auch wenn der eingabestring vorher andere zeichen enthält?
> z.n. test/
> 
> ...



------snip-------


```
if [ "$Z" == "test/" ]
```

------snap----------


----------



## webfreak (14. April 2004)

nein, das ist es auch nicht, ich weis nicht ob es test/ oder fjdskfjdsfkdsjfkds/ oder sonst irgendwas ist.

Ich möchte nur wissen ob das LETZTE zeichen / ist oder nicht.

webfreak


----------



## derGugi (14. April 2004)

Ja da hat habenix wohl was falsch verstanden... .

Hier, so kannst du das machen: 

if [ "${Z: -1}" == "/" ]

den Abstand vor dem -1 nicht vergessen! Für eine super Shell-Script-Doku schau mal hier: 

http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/


----------



## webfreak (14. April 2004)

Danke, werd das mal probieren.
Shell scripte gefallen mir irgendwie net, sind zu komliziert!
webfreak


----------



## derGugi (14. April 2004)

nö, die sind doch nicht kompliziert ;-) man muss halt erstmal die Syntax etwas kapieren, ist aber ja bei allen Sprachen so.


----------



## webfreak (15. April 2004)

Nur dass ich bis jetzt keine Sprache kenne, die eine Leertaste vorschreibt.
:-(


----------



## derGugi (15. April 2004)

nicht? Dann kennst du wohl keine einzige Sprache..... Oder sag mir eine, wo du ohne Leerzeichen auskommst ....

schau dir mal python an! Da MUSST du den Code einrücken, sonst geht nichts ;-)


----------



## Habenix (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von derGugi _
> *Ja da hat habenix wohl was falsch verstanden... .
> 
> Hier, so kannst du das machen:
> ...



In der Tat, da hab ich  webfreak falsch verstanden......


----------

